# Adding shear pins.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Toro's new machines don't have shear pins. Has anyone removed the auger bolts and replaced them with shear pins as an extra safety margin?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There has to be hundreds of thousands of those Toros running the stock bolts. I'd dare say there are very few modified as you suggest and it does not seem to be an issue.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you sure that's not a shear bolt?

Seems strange after all these years, that Toro would rather something more serious break, rather than a sacrificial shear bolt/pin?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There are several threads in the Toro forums discussing the type of bolts they are. Search.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deezlfan said:


> There are several threads in the Toro forums discussing the type of bolts they are. Search.


this is why i dont work on Toro's.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Are you sure that's not a shear bolt?
> 
> Seems strange after all these years, that Toro would rather something more serious break, rather than a sacrificial shear bolt/pin?


Yes, Toro's Powermax series brag that the augers gearbox is so strong that shear pins are not incorporated in the design and if you suck in something that jams it up the motor will stall.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

dcinma said:


> Yes, Toro's Powermax series brag that the augers gearbox is so strong that shear pins are not incorporated in the design and if you suck in something that jams it up the motor will stall.


Ok, I'll bite. So if that is the case, why would you want to put in shear pins?


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Ok, I'll bite. So if that is the case, why would you want to put in shear pins?


Just as an added measure of safety.
Funny thing is if you got the Jacks small engine website those bolts are referred to a shear pins in the parts list.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's what I stated, ... I figured as much.

If those augers are held on by a bolt, and Toro claims they have an unbreakable gear system, then certainly that bolt will shear first before anything else.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm afraid to test it though!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You would think they would have a video showing how good it is.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO Does Not Use Shear Pins. They Leave The Little TORO Factory With Cadium Plated 2 By 5/16 Grade 5 Bolts In Them Only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

CORRECT, but it kind of make me nervous testing it!


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, seems crazy to me that they wouldn't have a shear bolt. I have seen bent augers aswell as the impeller. The 726 that I rebuilding now is getting grade 2 bolts on the augers and impeller.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

mfrs2000 said:


> they wouldn't have a shear bolt


I've thought the same. I took them out of my 928 and looked them over, cant say what grade they are, but they are bolts.
I recently put an impeller kit in it, fitted to what I call a loose snug, (the same way I do all installs on said item). With lots of fluid film as lube they'll fit themselves in short order.
Upon initial engagement (feathering the auger lever) the motor shut down instantly (3/4 throttle). "How about that said I", Toro's shutdown does do what they say. So maybe the auto-shutdown is not just on the augers themselves.
Sprayed some more FF on the rubber and housing and all was well second time around.
Replacing them with shear bolts certainly wont hurt anything, its always nice to have peace of mind.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

sledman8002002 said:


> I've thought the same. I took them out of my 928 and looked them over, cant say what grade they are, but they are bolts.


Here you go. Id'ing bolts is easy....








How Are Bolts Graded? And How To Identify A Bolts Grade - ToolHustle


Bolts are graded by many factors. We will discuss how a bolt is graded. We will also discuss bolt grade identification, for SAE and Metric.




www.toolhustle.com


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I made careful measurements and was able to find shear pins with exactly matching shear points (.75 in) meant for Troybuilt and MTD. Had to use one thick 1/4 " washer under the head of the pins to get them to line up perfectly. 
I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

dcinma said:


> I'll try to get some pics up


It's been 4 hours and no pictures, ugh now I'll have to empty the dishwasher


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's the pictures and Merry Christmas!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Again the washer was added by me, centers the shear points.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

No replies?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I switched mine over to actual shear bolts just for the peace of mind. I cant say what brand they are, (they're not Toro), I keep numerous length/diameters on the shelf, I put in the ones that would shear properly at the point of impact with my augers. 
Like said, I did it for peace of mind as I get a lot of fallen tree branches (some quite large) on my drive and cant trust myself to find each and every one before I happen along with the blower. Once the weather starts to warm I'll have large ice chunks from my garage roof to contend with as well.
I'd rather cuff a shear pin/bolt over a bent shaft, auger ribbon, impeller blade any day of the week.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, plus people are posting that they sucked something into their Toros and although nothing actually "broke" the bucket and or augers got bent because of the the lighter gauge metal on newer machines. Look at my previous posts on how I selected shear pins just the right size. I feel they should shear if an auger gets jammed.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for the writeup and part numbers. I've had several of my (older - 80's and 90's) Toro snowblowers jam and stall the engine, with no damage to augers or internals. 2 of the jams were newspapers (clearing the sidewalk several houses down from mine - a few people still got the newspaper each morning evidently). The newspapers were a real pain to remove however. I was actually most impressed that the auger belt didn't slip, I always figured that would be the weak point. 

thanks again


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

dcinma said:


> Here's the pictures and Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 185220
> 
> View attachment 185219


I wonder if this shear pin would shear too easily on my Powermax 1428, may be more suited for a 9 or 10 horse Powermax blower?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dcinma said:


> I made careful measurements and was able to find shear pins with exactly matching shear points (.75 in) meant for Troybuilt and MTD.


Those may shear prematurely... The Toro bolts provide a measure of tension to the equation that the MTD pins do not (just like with Hondas). Let us know how they work out for you.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

dcinma said:


> Toro's new machines don't have shear pins. Has anyone removed the auger bolts and replaced them with shear pins as an extra safety margin?


Why do you feel you are more qualified to make a judgement on this than the teams of experienced Toro engineers? I'm leaving the stock bolts in my Toros. Lack of shear pins is one of the reasons I switched from Honda to Toro.


----------

